# Is it me or what?



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Went touring Belgium at the weekend and was a little disappointed at the lack of facilities at Belgian Aires. As the title suggests it maybe that I was not looking in the right places but when a place was listed as having an Aire all that I could find was parking places.The most I saw in facilities was at Brugge where it did have some taps but nowt else. Perhaps I have been spoilt with French Aires but I am wondering if the lack of facilities will also apply when I go to Italy later in the year.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike,

your observation in Belgium is absolutely correct. However sometimes it is just a question of finding the "facilities". The waste water dump may be just a small hole in the ground, sometimes covered by a lid or by an illegally parking car. And places to hide a water tap are numerous. :wink: 

However, as far as I have heard because I have never been there with the van yet, Italian aires are supposed to be much better.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi mike

when are you off to italy :?: 

hope you will be back before september so i can get some info before i go. nuke has put some info about italian aires - i think they are called sostas - on the site.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Mike,
Good to hear form someone who's been to Belgium, even if it's not good news, because I'm going there at Easter and was wondering what it's like.

The Guide d'Etapes does have a page on Belgium but the Flanders section only gives locations not details about what facilities there are. 

Eurocampingcar.com gives details but doesn't cover all the aires. 

Thanks for the warning, at least I'll know what to expect.

Hemlock


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

http://eurocampingcar.com/carte.php3?tmp=&langue=uk&lcCarte=1060000&h=

I was in Belgium last year, the people are fantastic, for first few days wild camping, I needed to get some fresh water at one point on country lane pulled up to look at maphome owner nearby said hello and asked what I was trying to find I explained that I was in search of fresh water, he and his wife insisted I filed up from his house, offered me drinks and sandwichs.

BTW back to original point click on the above link, if your click on an Aire shown on that map shows facilities clicked a few just and alll seem to have more than Just parking.

For all Europe Maps and Aires have a look on my webpage under Aires.

George


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Try this for Belgium etc

 [url]http://users.pandora.be/schoutens/t/mob/parking/park.html [/url]
Eddie


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Eddie. Just had a look at your link, thanks. I clicked on Brugge and it says parking time is unlimited but No sleeping and no other facilities?
Are there other aires at Brugge.
Sid


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sid,

I,ve stayed at the aire at katelijnstraat Brugge many times, its perfectly ok to stay the night, along with many other vans, some road noise but very covenient (5 min walk) for Brugge.

fjmike also reports that there is now a water tap there as well.

Look at my entry in the campsite database (search on brugge).

pete.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Pete, we hope to go over to Belgium and Germany next month, we hope to go by Norfolk Lines to Dunkirke so I assume the aire at Brugge would not be too far away.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peejay

The katelijnstraat is in the Netherlands, Do you mean katelijneepoort (parking lot) in Brugge?

George


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

George,

Yes i'm talking about Brugge and i'm pretty sure its located on katelijnstraat or katelijnenstraat, no matter though, its easy to find, just follow the signs for the coachpark on entering Brugge and the motorhome park is opposite.

pete.


----------



## 89660 (Jun 2, 2005)

Most of the aires we've found in belgium do not apear to have facilities. 
We stopped at one near to Phillipeville at lac de l'eau d'heure.This was next to a large resevoir ,quite a lot of vans used it. According to the book there should have been services. Nothing was obvious, we watched the other campers without seeing anywhere. We went for a walk and away from the main part of the aire there was an old fist aid hut, a bit more searching and we found a tap hidden away and a toilet drain. 
Perhaps we need to look a bit harder instead of expecting them to be obvious like they are in France.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi . We had 2 nights at the aire by the bus park at Brugge 6 weeks ago, There were water taps there but apparantley they are not permanent only the week before and the week after a circus, 
Cheers Sid


----------

